# Sig Pro 2022 questions



## jps37033 (Aug 14, 2009)

I just won an auction for a NIB 2022. I just love the idea of a sig and the 2022 appeals to me. The questions I have are:

The grips. I have smaller hands and am worried about the grip size. It comes with two grips. I can compare it to the following: Glock too bulky, Ruger p94 a little too bulky, Ruger sr9 perfect, walther p99 perfect. 

Does anyone own one and can guess at how the grips might compare? Also, did I get a good buy at $535 with night sights, 2 mags, shipping, and extra grip NIB?

Thanks


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Buds has the 9 mm for $493 which has night sights and 2 mags. As far as the grips go...

Have you never held one of these before? I have medium sized hands and I found the grip to be fairly "full" feeling. I don't know if the extra grip that comes with it will be smaller than the regular one, or if its larger.

So 2 mags, huh? That sure seems to have been intended to run in the same market as other poly guns! Can't get 2 mags with a $800 p229.:smt076


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm afraid that if you found a Glock too bulky, then you would likely find the SP in a similar catagory. However, the only 100% reliable way to find out is to put one in your hands. Go someplace if you can and do such a thing. The two grips are labled Medium (smaller of the two) and the Large. I have big hands and so I opted for the larger on myself.

The main difference between Glocks and SIG's is the grip angle to the slide. For those that feel more comfortable with SiG's, Glocks are not so and visa-versa. Particularly for those that prefer the fit and feel method of what applies to a "natural" point and shoot point of view. A belief I personally subscribe to. If it fits and feels comfortable in your hands, you are more likely to shoot it better than if it doesn't. I've never bought anything that hasn't passed this primary evaluation criteria. Some people buy because of brand name or whatever. Everyone can justify their purchases as they deem appropriate. I've never bought on hype, ever. It has to fit and feel right, it has to work and it has to be reliable. Anything else and it's an impractical waste of money (short of a true collectors item). BTW, I do not own any "safe queens" either. All of mine get used, that what they were made for, right?


----------

